# snagging



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

was at a spot i fish 3-4 times a week. a trib off the grand, when i noticed a couple of guys fly fishing. I saw there was about 8 steelies in this pool. so i walked up stream and returned back to this spot about 2.5 hours later noticed they were still there. now there were 3 guys and they all had fish on there lines. they were all laughing and having a good time snagging the fish. I didn't say anything to them about snagging the fish, but they just ruined a good spot for the rest of the people that fish there. ehat should you do if you see people snagging fish?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

las johnny said:


> was at a spot i fish 3-4 times a week. a trib off the grand, when i noticed a couple of guys fly fishing. I saw there was about 8 steelies in this pool. so i walked up stream and returned back to this spot about 2.5 hours later noticed they were still there. now there were 3 guys and they all had fish on there lines. they were all laughing and having a good time snagging the fish. I didn't say anything to them about snagging the fish, but they just ruined a good spot for the rest of the people that fish there. ehat should you do if you see people snagging fish?


1-800-POACHER! I think that is still the number. I'm sure some one will verify. Try and get a plate number, that would be great.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

las johnny said:


> was at a spot i fish 3-4 times a week. a trib off the grand, when i noticed a couple of guys fly fishing. I saw there was about 8 steelies in this pool. so i walked up stream and returned back to this spot about 2.5 hours later noticed they were still there. now there were 3 guys and they all had fish on there lines. they were all laughing and having a good time snagging the fish. I didn't say anything to them about snagging the fish, but they just ruined a good spot for the rest of the people that fish there. ehat should you do if you see people snagging fish?


Call the game warden and give the name of the trib. Whenever the weather gets warmer and the rivers get low, it brings out the worst anglers. The warden could stake out the trib and look for blatant snagging.

I was fishing the eastside this weekend and I had to walk along one feeder creek to get to the river. I could see fish trapped in the little pools and riffles. In every spot there was somebody trying to catch them. I thought it was really pathetic because the main river was fishable and there was plenty of room to fish. It boils down to being lazy - if I can see the fish, then I'll try it instead of walking.

I wouldn't say anything, because with people like that, it goes in one ear and out the other. It's the warden's job to enforce the laws.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

big daddy your are correct the TIP line is 1.800.Poacher. You can also do it online....link is at the bottom left hand corner of the willife homepage on odnr site. turn 'em in....it's people like them that ruin it for the rest of us who choose to respect the rules


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> 1-800-POACHER! I think that is still the number. I'm sure some one will verify. Try and get a plate number, that would be great.


Program a few numbers in your cell. As well as the 'poacher' number, keep the number for the local park where you're fishing (if in a park boundary) - Lake County or Cleveland Metroparks. The local rangers will probably show up before the state guys, especially this time of year when most are sent to the walleye run areas.

I have mostly given up on trying to 'educate' those intentionally snagging. Guys who know they are in the wrong doing this will probably elevate to violence (or threats) when called on it.

Nothing more pathetic than intentionally snagging a visible trout, dragging it in foul hooked for a picture, then released. Although I don't advocate snagging of any type, I could see why someone may keep a snagged walleye during the run (especially if snagged near the mouth) for the table instead of snagging a fish just to be released.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Though it is certainly not at all sporting to intentionally snag fish, I'm not sure if it is actually illegal. It is of course illegal to *keep* a snagged fish, but can the DNR even do anything about someone blatantly snagging but *releasing* fish? Can someone please clarify this? 

A lot of the redd rippers/gravel rakers that intentionally snag steelhead this time of year seem to release them, whereas with say the Maumee walleye run many poachers intentionally snag and then keep walleye. I figured that's the main reason that you see such a strong DNR presence for the walleye runs but not for the steelhead, even though high instances of snagging occur at both. 

John


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

jojopro said:


> Though it is certainly not at all sporting to intentionally snag fish, I'm not sure if it is actually illegal. It is of course illegal to *keep* a snagged fish, but can the DNR even do anything about someone blatantly snagging but *releasing* fish? Can someone please clarify this?
> 
> A lot of the redd rippers/gravel rakers that intentionally snag steelhead this time of year seem to release them, whereas with say the Maumee walleye run many poachers intentionally snag and then keep walleye. I figured that's the main reason that you see such a strong DNR presence for the walleye runs but not for the steelhead, even though high instances of snagging occur at both.
> 
> John


Read below and I also attached the link to the ODNR website.

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I thought it was really pathetic because the main river was fishable and there was plenty of room to fish


Amen to that.
Some of these goofs/newbies/morons just keep running back to those little criks, even after they are real low. They're an option when everything's blown out but that's about it. . . .


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you Krusty for verifying that.

John


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for the info, cause thats really been bothering me cause it is a spot that I like to stop at here and there. Now with the water being low and the fish spooked, there not gonna bite anything for a while now. I wish I could have pushed them guys in and then hooked them and watch them squrm around for a while


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

I often wonder also how many of those fish in that little trib off the Grand get snagged! See alot of fish hanging from anything they can find to transport, sticks, belts, pole. Especially since alot are walking out with the zebco202 and a "stringer" full!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

when you say snagging do you mean just fishing for them in shallow waters or snagging as in the fish were being intentionally foul hooked?? if thats the case then call the 1-800-poacher. if the guys are fishing for fish they can see but actually catching them fair and square then there isn't really anything illegal in that. I don't really see anything wrong with fishing in clear waters tho as long as you actually catch the fish. now I would never drift a fly into a fish to snag it on purpose tho. I have gotten a few foul hooks before tho in the past on accident but I think that happens to everyone. I am a catch and release guy so I try to be as careful and gentle as possible with my catches so they can go back to doing what they do after I release them.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I know what stream youre talking about. this time of year it and every other small steam becomes snaggers ally. theres a reason why the masses come out about now. best to avoid.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

las johnny said:


> was at a spot i fish 3-4 times a week. a trib off the grand, when i noticed a couple of guys fly fishing. I saw there was about 8 steelies in this pool. so i walked up stream and returned back to this spot about 2.5 hours later noticed they were still there. now there were 3 guys and they all had fish on there lines. they were all laughing and having a good time snagging the fish. I didn't say anything to them about snagging the fish, but they just ruined a good spot for the rest of the people that fish there. ehat should you do if you see people snagging fish?


Your hand goes in the shape of a fist for a reason!


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

patrico which stream are you talking about? And yes everybody foul hooks fish, it's the nature of the beast. When I say snagging I mean sight fishing and letting your set up drift pass the fish and then try to hook it how ever you can back, fin whatever.......


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My bro' caught a fish out of one of those tribs a few years back. Poor fellow had a 4/0 treble hook with 20 feet of twine stuck in him. . . .


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> My bro' caught a fish out of one of those tribs a few years back. Poor fellow had a 4/0 treble hook with 20 feet of twine stuck in him. . . .


Can I get my lucky hook back?


----------



## Steel Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

The worst thing about it is people coming in from out of state to do it. I alked with a guy last year said he's from Maryland and comes down every weekend with four others and they keep the fish. He went on to say that was the fifth time they had been there that year. That's a lot of fish being taken out. I agree with throwing them in! Also met a kid from Pa. running down the path with a hard on asking me for some hooks cause the fish kept breaking them off his 4wt. Pretty funny though the way he was so excited. He said he never seen anything like this before. Didn't give em any hooks though- go back to Pa


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

As I was walking up one of the Grand Tribs ran into a warden with binoculars checking everyone's license so someone must have called.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

good to see they are checking for liscense's. maybe that will shrink the crowds a little


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I think I know which trib you are talking about and I have never seen the authorities there. But also, I have never run into the snaggers either, only other fly fisherman!


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

couple more weeks we can snag legally!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

chuckyhumper said:


> couple more weeks we can snag legally!


You are joking right???


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You are joking right???


I don't think hes kidding. according to ODNR website.

"SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point "

what do you do with these fish once its snagged? its a forage fish and noone even eats um? also what fun is snagging a fish? if I foul hook a steelie or any fish for that matter its on accident and I am usually pretty upset about it. I say if you are gonna take fish from the river or lake at least have the skills to catch um in the mouth.  not up to me tho.. its up to odnr


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I don't think hes kidding. according to ODNR website.
> 
> "SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point "
> 
> what do you do with these fish once its snagged? its a forage fish and noone even eats um? also what fun is snagging a fish? if I foul hook a steelie or any fish for that matter its on accident and I am usually pretty upset about it. I say if you are gonna take fish from the river or lake at least have the skills to catch um in the mouth.  not up to me tho.. its up to odnr


Yes I know the rules but we are talking about snagging steelies here in the steelhead forum. Not a very wise thing to say in my opinion.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im a fly guy and this is my favorate fly for fishing the REDDS....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

kruggy1 said:


> Im a fly guy and this is my favorate fly for fishing the REDDS....


 hahaha!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Better be careful or people might think you are serious!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

with all the lil digs lately about fly guys supposedly being so called snag artists, redd fishers and fly guys that fish over top each other for 3 fish in a pool its only a matter of time before someone posts some comical stuff like kruggy posted and you can admit it was a good one! hahaha! I love that kruggy! now thats funny stuff right there!! but really on a serious note tho. I just don't understand all this talk lately in every post about snaggers and redd fishers all the time? do you not have a actual fish report to post? are you doing more observing than catching? if ya need help hooking into one just ask the guy you were watching all day. he prolly knows how to actually catch them and will help you out if you ask him. instead everytime I get on here there always this talk about so called snaggers on the forums but no actual posts of you guys confronting and addressing the actual person accused of so called snagging on the stream? at least give us something to read about..if you are all so upset it about why not speak your mind to there face when you walk past them and see them supposedly "snagging" a fish. why wait to get home to use your fearless fingers to complain about it on a forum? If I was really that upset about something I would just say it the persons face or call the poacher number, not come home and tough type on a computer. until then everyone needs to give it a rest already. the ol' snagger line is getting really old... everyday I get on here its the same old thing! somebody come up with something new please!!! believe it or not guys! some of us do actally catch the fish called a steelhead! lol.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

i put the original post on here to find out who to call when you see snaggers. when i go fishin i spend more time fishin than i do watching, it just happened to be that this day they stuck out like a sore thumb


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> with all the lil digs lately about fly guys supposedly being so called snag artists, redd fishers and fly guys that fish over top each other for 3 fish in a pool its only a matter of time before someone posts some comical stuff like kruggy posted and you can admit it was a good one! hahaha! I love that kruggy! now thats funny stuff right there!! but really on a serious note tho. I just don't understand all this talk lately in every post about snaggers and redd fishers all the time? do you not have a actual fish report to post? are you doing more observing than catching? if ya need help hooking into one just ask the guy you were watching all day. he prolly knows how to actually catch them and will help you out if you ask him. instead everytime I get on here there always this talk about so called snaggers on the forums but no actual posts of you guys confronting and addressing the actual person accused of so called snagging on the stream? at least give us something to read about..if you are all so upset it about why not speak your mind to there face when you walk past them and see them supposedly "snagging" a fish. why wait to get home to use your fearless fingers to complain about it on a forum? If I was really that upset about something I would just say it the persons face or call the poacher number, not come home and tough type on a computer. until then everyone needs to give it a rest already. the ol' snagger line is getting really old... everyday I get on here its the same old thing! somebody come up with something new please!!! believe it or not guys! some of us do actally catch the fish called a steelhead! lol.


I do not remember all of them being called those things, just the ones that do it. You know who you are!!! All the talk right now about redd fishing and snagging is because that is a normal spring occurrence. Happens every year when the fish are shallow. No reports from me because I am not fishing steel right now. 6 or 7 months is enough for me, time to move on to something different. Believe me if I see some one intentionally snagging or trying to keep a snagged, intentionally or accidentally, fish I will say something to them as I have in the past. The "ol' snagger line" will never go away. It will be talked about every spring. My advice to you is if you don't like to read posts about snagging then don't open a thread titled "snagging"


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I havent trout fished a couple of weeks or so I think. the last time I went I was talking to some guy and he mentioned how him and a friend had some fish "corralled". took the dog for a walk on a stream last week, and everyone was snagging. some guy had a musky sized spinner bait running over the redds. every year or so it seems to get a little worse. 

our steelhead fishery is starting to resemble New Yorks salmon fishery.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

CALL THE DNR. I am sick of hearing stories of snaggers and nobody calls on them. why not? I know the guys in the DNR love ticketing those people. GEEZ!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I turned in three license plates this season alone.....the most I have ever in one year...!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my opinion theres a difference between snagging and a foul hook, and I know by definition it means the same, but I also believe common sense has part in it also. If your out THROWING HUGE spinners,jigs crankbaits and..etc into redds or a hole thats stacked with fish then yes I would call you a snagger. But if your DRIFTING small flies, 1/32 oz mini foo jig, or a hook and egg sack and accidently hook a fish in the tail or back due to stacked fish, fish moves, current, or whatever and you throw it back I consider that a foul hook. I dont care who you are or what method your using a foul hook will happen. Truthfully I personally hate foul hooking fish myself, I rather not catch fish then foul hook all them. But if out fly fishing and legally catch say 5 fish but foul hook 2 and the hook comes out, I can live with it, But I foul hook 5 and catch 2 legally then i go try something else , but thats just me!!! But I agree if you see someone SNAGGING UNLAWFULLY, then definetly call the warden. I dont wont to worry about whos looking over my shoulder, in case I foul hook a fish and then being reported.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMFAO!! Big difference from snagging and just foul hooking a fish. It happens so its envitable and most of us practice C&R anyways. So no honest fisherman should have to look over their backs forthis! For the one whom think otherwise, should go home, stay home and get another life elsewhere!


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Carpman,

Do you always cause trouble when you fish. you should of went with me to BG. for the walleyes


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I know dirtboy, I heard it's a mad house over there!


----------

